# Primarchs Return



## ChapterMaster22 (Jul 15, 2008)

Im starting a new project for a primarch model and i was wondering witch primarchs are still alive or can come back i know guiliman is in stasis and can come back do you know any others that can come back?


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

I thought since Guilliman was in the stasis he couldn't come back, and I think Dorn can.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Supposedly, Guilliman will eventually wake up, Dorn *COULD* be alive but nobody knows, supposedly Lion El'Jonson is in stasis somewhere in the Rock, and will one day return. Also, Corax, Russ, and the Khan all "left" and have not returned but are theoretically still alive. Of course, you could follow the TRUE primarchs and model Angron, Perturabo, Fulgrim, Magnus, Mortarion, or Lorgar...


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Do you mean loyalist primarchs that arent technically dead? This would be them:

Corax
Vulkan
Russ
Khan
Dorn
Lion
Guilliman
Fulgrim

Traitor:

Angron
Magnus
Mortarion
Perturabo
Alpharius
Lorgar
Fulgrim


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks I forgot about vulkan and Alpharius/Omegon.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

I find it funny that only three are all-out dead.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

It depends on what army you collect really doesn't it there no point making say a model of Russ if you dont collect space wolves or if you collect ultra marines thers no point making lion'el'johnson *Spelling* but all the above are good ideas? butyou should just do the primarch of yoru chapter if hes still alie and not a chaos daemon prince 

Im making my own chapter based on the 2nd legion whom still have a primarch so i just making my own =]


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kharn isnnt a primarch killmaimburn 
And in reality eighteen primarchs were recovered 2 were never found
anyway...

-Alpharius was killed by Guilliman, but it is suspected that he still lives
-Angron became a Daemon Prince of Khorne and is currently in the Warp
-Corax is missing
-Ferrus Manus was killed by Fulgrim, beheaded by his Slaaneshi Daemon Sword
-Fulgrim was shocked out of traitorism by killing Ferrus, and the daemon sword took over his body and claimed to be Fulgrim, revealing itself only to Horus. Horus planned to free Fulgrim after he killed the Emporer, but of course that never happened...
-Horus was slain by the Emporer
-Jaghatai Khan went missing while chasing a cabal of Dark Eldar.
-Konrad Curze was killed by an assassin known as M'Shen
-Leman Russ disappeared, and it is believed he went into the Eye of Terror to find the Tree of Life, said to bear a fruit that can cure the Emporer
-Lion El'Jonson is missing
-Lorgar is a Daemon Prince
-Magnus the Red is on a Daemon World in the Eye of Terror
-Mortarion is a Daemon Prince
-Perturabo
-Roboute Guilliman is in stasis
-Rogal Dorn died on a Chaos battleship, and his remains are in a block of amber, but rumor has it that he is alive, attending to the Golden Throne.
-Sanguinius sacrificed himself to pierce Horus's armorr, allowing the Emporer to kill him.
-Vulkan, i don't know.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Use the primarch from the army on which your collecting,or do as ste said and do a 2nd or 11th legion 1, if you do one of them its cooler coz you get to model your own,im doing an 11th legion force so ill no doubt be making myself a primarch soon:grin:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Erm, I had heard Corax WAS dead according to the new cannon of the Heresy books... Commits suicide by throwing himself of a cliff or something?

I may be confused, its been a long day but I swear I did hear or read it somewhere.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> -Alpharius was killed by Guilliman, but it is suspected that he still lives


*SPOILER* If you don't like to know bits about books before reading them, look away now.






If you read Legion I think it is, the Alpha Legion has twin primarchs, Alpharius and Omegon, so it could be that Alpharius is dead and Omegon lives on as sole primarch.

The book suggested that none but the Emperor and the few beings present at the meeting at the end of the book have any idea there are two of them. So considering just how sneaky they are it wouldn't surprise me if they did just pretend nobody died, who would know since they are identical?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

IS there any books about where ferrus manus was killed?? I'd love to read more in to both armies..... 

Dorn was never fully recovered he attacked a chaos ship and everything was dead but all they found of Dorn was a hand. That is what is encased in amber.... He could be modelled and would be pretty cool. He would just need some special arm thingy....


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Ferrus Manus was killed by Fulgrim on Isavann III. Its in the HH novel "Fulgrim". He was beheaded.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Nice one thanks.... nothing like a good beheading:biggrin:


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Ferrus actually beat Fulgrim, but the Demon possessing Fulgrim interfered and Fulgrim was able to recover and win the duel. The books an excellent read.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

*SPOILER*





Fulgrim was a pretty pants primarch in terms of CC really... He even almost got wasted by the Avatar, and lets face it, other primarchs would have laughed in the face of it. Sanguinius killed a bloodthirster, a creature known to be harder than an avatar, Leman Russ would have annihilated it too.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> Erm, I had heard Corax WAS dead according to the new cannon of the Heresy books... Commits suicide by throwing himself of a cliff or something?


Yep, I think you're confused. The novels haven't got to the aftermath of the Heresy yet, which is when Corax disappeared into the Eye in despair at the damage he'd done whilst trying to rebuild the Raven Guard.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

cant remeber when and where but i read something that said fulgrim managed to overthrow the demon and instead of bringing Ferrus's head he brought the head of first company captain (iron hands) Gabriel Santor.
Horus didnt relise diffence as he never really knew Ferrus and that Santor looked a lot like Ferrus, (they were also both bald)


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Didnt read that, but I like it. The Imperium will need Ferrus in the end times.:grin:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> cant remeber when and where but i read something that said fulgrim managed to overthrow the demon and instead of bringing Ferrus's head he brought the head of first company captain (iron hands) Gabriel Santor.
> Horus didnt relise diffence as he never really knew Ferrus and that Santor looked a lot like Ferrus, (they were also both bald)


Absolute load of rubbish. The book clearly states that Ferrus is dead, and killed by Fulgrim. He does not overcome the daemon, and becomes a daemon prince as seen in the HH artwork, which is in the form of a giant purple snake with the head of a man, and multiple limbs.

He killed Ferrus, and someone else (I think another captain) killed Gabriel Santar.

This is canon.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

what the guy above said. even IF fulgrim did manage to overpower the daemon and bring santar's head instead, doesnt change the fact that he very much did decapitate ferrus and he is therefore very much dead.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> cant remeber when and where but i read something that said fulgrim managed to overthrow the demon and instead of bringing Ferrus's head he brought the head of first company captain (iron hands) Gabriel Santor.
> Horus didnt relise diffence as he never really knew Ferrus and that Santor looked a lot like Ferrus, (they were also both bald)


You've really got to stop reading those fanfiction sites.:biggrin:


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> You've really got to stop reading those fanfiction sites.:biggrin:


sorry i just now preffer Pre Heresy than 40k and i love reading pre heresy storys.:biggrin::biggrin:

but i would love for one of those stories to be true


thought i was sharing knowledge.. "knowledge is power" by the emperor


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> sorry i just now preffer Pre Heresy than 40k and i love reading pre heresy storys.:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> but i would love for one of those stories to be true
> 
> ...


Then read the ACTUALL Horys Heresy series of books instead... with the real stories and actuall events in them published by GW... rather than made up stories on fanfic websites...


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

got agree with sanguinius, read the official stuff, it has much better writing and it has continuity with the rest of 4ok canon, something most fan fiction lacks (apologies to those that do go to the trouble to check continuity errors)


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

revenant13 said:


> Do you mean loyalist primarchs that arent technically dead? This would be them:
> 
> Corax
> Vulkan
> ...


Wait, how is Fulgrim a loyalist??? Is he one of the evils that didn't turn towards daemonhood???


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Fulgrim is not loyal. He is possessed by a daemon, and then actually ascends to daemonhood.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

i have read the real HH novels but i just dont like the fact that Ferrus is dead 

also in the HH novel "legion" Alpharius and Omegan say that they will fight for the Emperor so how come they are actually with chaos


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> i have read the real HH novels but i just dont like the fact that Ferrus is dead
> 
> also in the HH novel "legion" Alpharius and Omegan say that they will fight for the Emperor so how come they are actually with chaos



yeah, I was sorta think that he might be alive, the Emperor said he wasn't dead but idk.....

ummm...The Real Sanguinius, You got all the answers, help us simple plebians lol....


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

The reason the Alpha legion turned to chaos was because a race of elders including the eldar, who possessed technology capable of foreseeing the future showed them two different versions of what was to come.

The first was if the emperor was defeated by Horus. If he was defeated, Horus would rule over mankind, but then he would be overcome by regret over what he had done and that he had destroyed the Emperor. In his bitterness and newly found hatred for mankind because of what he had done, and that his new belief would be that mankind was a plague upon the galaxy, he would travel across it wiping out every trace of human existence. Then the galaxy would be free of war and the elder races would flourish. This would mean that even though chaos had initially won through horus, in the end they lose because peace would follow.


The second future was what would happen if the Emperor was not defeated. Horus would be destroyed, and the human race would be from then on totally engaged in endless war, with the rest of the galaxy along with it. The elder races would diminish. There would be no peace ever again, and chaos would have been successfull. So even though the forces of chaos would have been defeated, in the end they would have won.

It was in this way that the Alpha legion was convinced that they must in fact defeat the Emperor, to make the Emperor's wishes come true, and for peace and unity to take hold in the galaxy.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks mate :so_happy:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

as for fulgrim being on both sides it is correct. the true Fulgrim is not what is in control of his body this is the daemon that was in the sword he used. it specifically states this after he kills ferrus he is so despaired and realizes how far he had fallen and the daemon offers him oblivion so he accepts and is pushed to the farthest reaches of his mind to bear mute witness to all the horrors the daemon will unleash. so the loyal fulgrim still lives, he's just stuck in a prison and quite possibly insane by now.

as for the others Corax DID NOT kill himself. i dont know where you got this from but it is completley wrong. he disappeared into the eye to redeem himself or die fighting there. same with vulkan he also disappeared into the eye for no apparent reason. guilliman in theory really shouldnt be able to heal but apparently, becuase of recent BL books, he is. the lion is beneath the Rock sleeping being attended by the watchers, he is even deeper in the rock than luther. sanguinius was killed by horus.

russ did leave to find the tree of life. ferrus was beheaded. dorn is up in the air. according to cannon only his hand was found by the fists who entered the ship. so technically he might not be dead. he most likely is attending the golden throne seeing as how the chaos ship was boarded some time after the actual fight and dorn could have gotten away. the khan was last seen chasing some scared as hell dark eldar back through a webway into commoragh. my guess is he still lives and plagues those sadistic bastards on their own turf.

the chaos primarchs are most likely all alive with the exception of Horus of course. alpharius was most likely not killed by guilliman. the fluff was written by an ultramarine so of course he is not going to state that guilliman killed the wrong man. even if he did there is still omegon. on that note alpharius, omegon and the first captain frequently changed spots to fuck with people. my guess is that it was the first captain guilliman killed who was masquerading as alpharius. 

konrad curze is thought to have been killed by M,Shen but the video feed cuts out when she is in mid air. BUT it states in Lord of the Night that he was killed. i doubt this book is considered pure cannon though so curze's fate is up in the air. perturabo is a daemon prince and rules over medrengard. mortarion is a daemon prince along with magnus. i already stated fulgrim's fate. angron, as we all know, is alive and kicken ass like nobodies business as a daemon prince of khorne. Lorgar is also a daemon prince and rules over sicarus. 

these are their fates, if i missed anyone let me know.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I did say I had heard the story of Corax as a rumour.

All the primarchs that "went into the eye of terror" - I would believe it only for now - as I have a strong feeling that as with much of the HH it will probably change and the authors will likely have something more interesting in store for those primarchs. It would be very uncharacteristic of the authors so far, to suddenly say "went into the eye of terror, never seen again, the end"....

I think that will change...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> *SPOILER*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really? are you serious? Fulgrim beat the shit out of the avatar and beat the shit out of Ferrus twice! 
he didnt kill him the first time, nobody remember that? Fulgrim was graceful, theres a difference between grace and weakness... he strangled the avatar with his bare hands and never took a hit in the fight with Ferrus and did not almost lose... 
He knocked Ferrus out the first time WITH HIS OWN WEAPON! then chopped his head off the second time one Istvaan V.
thats how it goes, he wore makeup but he wasnt a little girl either


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> really? are you serious? Fulgrim beat the shit out of the avatar and beat the shit out of Ferrus twice!
> he didnt kill him the first time, nobody remember that? Fulgrim was graceful, theres a difference between grace and weakness... he strangled the avatar with his bare hands and never took a hit in the fight with Ferrus and did not almost lose...
> He knocked Ferrus out the first time WITH HIS OWN WEAPON! then chopped his head off the second time one Istvaan V.
> thats how it goes, he wore makeup but he wasnt a little girl either


was this in one of the HH books??? I'd like to read that.....I'd agree with you...probably more agile and graceful instead of brute force....


----------



## Lioneljohnson510 (May 28, 2008)

im readin fulgrim right now in the hh series man is it good u should pick it up


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

fulgrim is a great example of a primarch that would be better represented with high init, ws, and attacks, as opposed to high strength, as he was all about the skill of a swordsman, as opposed to angron, who preferred brute strength and ferocity.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> fulgrim is a great example of a primarch that would be better represented with high init, ws, and attacks, as opposed to high strength, as he was all about the skill of a swordsman, as opposed to angron, who preferred brute strength and ferocity.


And sanguinius Woudl be similar I'd say... maybe with a bit more strength than fulgrim.... 
Fulgrim was a great primarch. Sure he did seem a bit full of himself but if you're that good you have every right to be


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

My personal impression of Fulgrim from the books was that he obviously (like all primarchs) had great skill in combat, but if we are comparing the primarchs relatively, then I would say actually skill in combat was one of his lesser features, and his prominence was in strategy and pure martial prowess and tactical skill and accumen, like the Emperors Children were renouned for.

Personally, if it came down to Primarch royal rumble, Fulgrim would definately be one of the first to go (not daemon possesed fulgrim though - hes harder).


----------



## Lioneljohnson510 (May 28, 2008)

i dont see fulgrim being the first to go i think it would be konrad curze (night hunter)


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Actually Roboute Guilliman is a complete p**** and we all know it... so he would be knocked OUT one punch from any of the others. 

Night Haunter was pretty hard, im fairly sure in one of the published stories (lightening tower? or the other one in the chapbook...) he knocks out one of the other primarchs (think its Dorn) in a single punch during an argument...

So I wouldnt discount Konrad...

The weaklings are clearly:

Roboute Guilliman (not a fighter, a strategist, generally lame)
Corax (emo, likes gadgets, would love to fly like sanguinius, but cant - would get owned)
Khan (again, better primarchs out there)
Ferrus Manus (got caned by Fulgrim, and Fulgrim is like a little girl - lame)
Vulkan (again, cool, but nothing special, better primarchs are out there)
Mortarion (cool, but in the royal rumble, nothing special)
Purturabo (hides behind a fort, like big guns and seige - not a fighter)
Alpharius (got stabbed by a mere human bodyguard - lame - also likes to hide)
Lorgar (is all talk)

The hard primarchs are clearly:

Leman Russ (practically unbeatable in CC)
Sanguinius (the bane of daemons and generally booty kicker)
Angron (is angry)
Horus (is teachers pet)
Magnus (badass psycher)
Lion El Johnson (bit emo, but does kick ass)
Rogal Dorn (generall chainsword freak)
Night Haunter (creepy and you wouldnt mess)
Fulgrim (master tactician, a bit like Guilliman, but way way way cooler, and not smurf)


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

i have to disagree with some people

the people that say FERRUS is was a crap primarch well there wrong, cause ye Fulgrim did cripple him with his own weapon and he did behead him on Istavaan, but the first attack Ferrus had no idea that Fulgrim was going ro attack him (he also trusted him as they had the best friendhsip), it's like another primarch getting stabbed by his first captain when the primarch doesnt even know that is going to happen

the second attack Fulgrim only kicked Ferrus's ass because he had his first captain, a retuine and one of Slaanesh's beloved demon princes in him against Ferrus alone, so if you think about it Ferrus did put up a good fight and was the better fighter

also have to disagree with "The Real Sanguinas" on some terms, like Ferrus should be in the tough side (he had metal arms, he could kill primarchs with just them)
Mortation i think should be in tough chart as he is death itself
Not sure about Rogal Dorn being in the tough chart, he is the biggest teachers pet (he's the emperors beloved warrior) and he's not that fighty as i know, he's more courages, like "get back in the fight or youll be the first astrates to feel a primarch foot up you ass"


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

To be fair. There is no such thing as a "crap" primarch.

My post was only oppinionated, and in total relative terms, like when comparing primarchs to each other, and not to anything else...


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> To be fair. There is no such thing as a "crap" primarch.
> 
> My post was only oppinionated, and in total relative terms, like when comparing primarchs to each other, and not to anything else...


ah k, but when i was talking about where the primarchs should move i was keeping in mind that you were only comparing the primarchs with each other


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Mortarion is really cool... but if you move him other to the hard side, there are uneven numbers on each side (not sure if it matters, but I just thought I keep em even).

Would you swap mortarion with dorn?


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

well i would (Mort is quite a monster in "Galaxy in Flames" and "Flight of the Eisenstien") but thats my opinion, we need more people to read your messages and mine and then agree with one of us, then we can agree on one awnser


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> i have to disagree with some people
> 
> the people that say FERRUS is was a crap primarch well there wrong, cause ye Fulgrim did cripple him with his own weapon and he did behead him on Istavaan, but the first attack Ferrus had no idea that Fulgrim was going ro attack him (he also trusted him as they had the best friendhsip), it's like another primarch getting stabbed by his first captain when the primarch doesnt even know that is going to happen
> 
> ...


1st: off Fulgrims bodyguard did not help him at all in the figth with Ferrus
2nd: The daemon didnt do anything in the fight
3rd: Fulgrim didnt intend to fight Ferrus the first time either he intended to sway him to the traitors side
4th: Fulgrim gave Ferrus plenty of time to react and it was a fair fight

also you say the arms are so awesome, yet you dont count those as an advantage, stupid, stupid, stupid...:laugh:


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> 1st: off Fulgrims bodyguard did not help him at all in the figth with Ferrus
> 2nd: The daemon didnt do anything in the fight
> 3rd: Fulgrim didnt intend to fight Ferrus the first time either he intended to sway him to the traitors side
> 4th: Fulgrim gave Ferrus plenty of time to react and it was a fair fight
> ...


good come back, good come back indeed :biggrin:

lets keep going

1st: fulgrims bodyguards did help as they shot down most of Ferrus's terminator retuine, they also shot at Ferrus and first captain Santor
2nd: the demon in Fulgrim did help as he gave strenght (demonic mabye?) and made fulgrim like twic as powerful as before
3rd: Ferrus was a bit distracted from they freindhsip
4th: Ferrus didnt use his arms much, he used the old weapon of fulgrim
5th: The first attack from Fulgrim :scare:, was really not espected, he took Ferrus's hammer examind it and then went for the TOUCHDOWN! no primarch could know about that except Magnus who could mabye see it quickly

but its like your best friend talking with you then kicking you in the crouch!!! you aint gonna know

so HAHA! take that you girlie emperors children who make's sound and sceams, feel the wrath of my Metalic Arm! :headbutt::blackeye:
I am BORIS, Chapter Master of the IRon Hands Legion and i shall ride you down with my quick bike!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

1st: Fulgrim told him of the betrayal and tried to sway Ferrus, it didnt come out of nowhere, sure Ferrus wasnt expecting him to turn but Ferrus was aware of the fight, since Fulgrim told him to ready himself.

2nd: Exactly it wouldv been a fair fight after Fulgrims bodyguard killed Ferrus's terminators, and marine weapons do almost nothing to primarchs

3rd: All the daemon actually did was talk to him, Fulgrim was never actually possessed until after the fight when Fulgrim asked for oblivion, he may have had the daemon inside but none of its powers, all the daemon did was give Fulgrim the WILLpower to cut his brothers head off after he had already won the fight.

4th: Fulgrim was equally despaired at Ferrus's denying his request of betraying the emperor.

5th: I dunno if this is a reason but... i remember reading in Fulrim (the book) that he knew Fulgrim was right but he couldnt betray his beloved father.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> 1st: Fulgrim told him of the betrayal and tried to sway Ferrus, it didnt come out of nowhere, sure Ferrus wasnt expecting him to turn but Ferrus was aware of the fight, since Fulgrim told him to ready himself.
> 
> 2nd: Exactly it wouldv been a fair fight after Fulgrims bodyguard killed Ferrus's terminators, and marine weapons do almost nothing to primarchs
> 
> ...



k im pretty sre number 5 is wrong

2: space marine weapons can hurt primarch but very rarely and, the emperors children had noise weapons and heavy weapong. it was unfair that Ferrus's squad was killed so Ferrus had to fight a primarch, a demon, a first captain, and a primarchs squad

3: im pretty sure the demon did more then just talk, because if the demon just talked Fulgrim would have got pissed and went into tantrums to leave him alone


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I think its debatable whether or not the daemon did more than just talk...

He CERTAINLY helped in the fight against the avatar, so whats to stop it from helping in the fight against Ferrus? an even tougher opponent...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

1: Ferrus did not fight the first captain or a squad he fought Fulgrim alone, given he had already been fighting but so had Fulgrim, and primarchs dont feel weariness, so its an irrelevant point.

2: I'm pretty sure #5 for me is right, but theres always room for error but read it again to make sure.

3: the Daemon slowly twisted Fulgrims mind because he didnt know what it was at first, daemon possession works like this, Fulgrim wasnt fully possessed the daemon was in his mind given but hadnt posessed him yet, therefor he got its input but not its power, it works as the Daemon can be in your head but not possessing you yet since it came through the sword Fulgrim got from the Slaaneshi temple.

EDIT: also even if the daemon did help Fulgrim, Ferrus has his hands, therefor making up for the loss since no other primarch had hands like his.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

o for god's sake the daemon did help fulgrim kill ferrus, end of story. fulgrim had swung his sword down to decapitate ferrus who caught it in his hands and was fighting back and threw fulgrim to the floor and readied his weapon to kill fulgrim but his love for his brother caused him to falter. i remember fulgrim yells"NO! This is not right!" and he slashes the sword across ferrus' stomach crippling him and dropping him to his knees or some shit like that but the daemon was what gave fulgrim the power to whack his brother's head off, he didnt want to do it, so the daemon did. it states how the sword seemed to move on its own and then decapitated ferrus. end of story

as for the pussy primarchs and the cool ones, come on are you serious about perturabo? just because he was rarely ever in cc does not by all means mean he was a wimp. this guy tore down terra's walls and defences for fucks sakes while dorn and sanguinius hid behind their walls! not only this but he slaughtered much of the fists in the iron cage incident. i wouldnt fuck with this guy. sadly i must say lorgar would most likely be one the first ones to be knocked out, even though he's one of my favs, he was more the orator type.

but i truly believe dorn and perturabo should be switched. Perturabo was small for a primarch, much like Fulgrim, but the firepower built into his armor and his razor sharp mind more than made up for it.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

The only reason I put him there was to even out the lists.

And the reason he is there, is because i wouldnt replace him with any of the others, because all the ones in the hard list are harder.

logic


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Yea Daemon sword did hack off Ferrus's noggin and that none of the primarches are weak, if anything they were all better at what they were and if they were set into a brawl the great majority of them were equal in combat (save Russ, Khan and Angron who just scream and fling their arms around the place)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Vanchet said:


> (save Russ, Khan and Angron who just scream and fling their arms around the place)


The real man's fighting style! but I have to agree with what you say. they would all be equal in overall skill but in CC there would be those that would rape all beofre and after them...


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> Jaghatai Khan went missing while chasing a cabal of Dark Eldar.


bwahahaha another victim of the raids

but seriously, i thought they were all dead or missing. i liked 40k better knowing that there is no way the primarchs could come back


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok the Daemon Sword helped Fulgrim to get the willpower to kill Ferrus, but nothing more... stop trying to kill my statement with that, I am debating whether or not Fulgrim is better than Ferrus! And so far I have proved myself right, all it did was give him the push to kill him... technically it did help but not in the sense you are thinking of, it pushed Fulgrim to cut off Ferrus's head once Ferrus was already beaten... Your point is moot...


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

CaptainFatty said:


> bwahahaha another victim of the raids
> 
> but seriously, i thought they were all dead or missing. i liked 40k better knowing that there is no way the primarchs could come back


lol, I thought he was causing hell on Dark Eldar turf in Commoraghh??? I sorta agree with you on the bottom sentence:so_happy:!!!


----------



## camau79 (Mar 24, 2009)

First of all Nighthaunters gotta be one of the toughest of all the primarchs we never see him duel but im betting he could handle his own against the likes of russ and fulgrim

secondly i was just wondering is fulgrim the primarch of the red scorpions all the fluff in the books would suggest he was 

the purity of there geneseed the last edition of codex space marines states that fulgrim and lorgar have some of the purest gene seeds
the red scorpions obsession with perfection
the refusal of the high lords of terra to allow there gene seed to be used to make succesor chapters

it points to fulgrim being their primarch maybe they and the blood ravens are expiremental chapters using traitor genes to see if they turn heretic or not, in order to use traitor genes as the loyalist gene seed save the ultramarines are unstable


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

It would be great to see GW put in amock up tulings for the Primarch's to give people a general idea of what they look like and thier ablilities.


----------

